# The vBulletin update is now live! Post any issues here.



## Jaguar

... as you all can see, i'm sure. 

it might take a while for everyone to adjust to, but rest assured this is FAR better forum software than we were previously working with. we have far more control over the functions of the site (like better spam prevention), and there are tons of new features to explore. for a general idea of how the new system works, check out the FAQ here.

if you guys run into any problems or have any concerns, please post them in this thread. we are currently working to set up things from the old site over here, such as signature restrictions and custom member titles (squishy laprat, etc.) since it has to be done manually.

thank you to Yungster for finally making this happen, and thanks to all of our members for sticking with us through all of this!


----------



## jadeangel

I don't know if it can be added back or not, but I apparently was switched back to my "original" name xD Whereas the old forum I had switched my display name to a "new" name. Any idea if this will be possible again? If not, it's no big deal, I was just wondering


----------



## Administrator

On this new software, your display name will be the same name you log in with. That's the only way. If you want to change/correct this name, please send me a PM.


----------



## lilspaz68

Yungster,

The new forum is really nice, thank you for all your hard work!! And the mods/admins of course as well 

Will you be able to figure out a way to save the pics that got pooched from before the forum change? A lot of mine are informational, not just pretty pics of rats


----------



## susb8383

I tried searching before I was logged in. The capcha box at the bottom said to type the word, but it didn't show me any word. I'm using Firefox 3.6.23 on Windows XP.


----------



## Claireann2001

it keeps saying 

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
please help i want ot post something


----------



## nanashi7

Claireann2001 said:


> it keeps saying
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> please help i want ot post something


You need to post three times and then wait an hour for access. You should be fine now.


----------



## xAnnaVictoriax

nanashi7 said:


> You need to post three times and then wait an hour for access. You should be fine now.


I'm getting the same thing..but it won't allow me to reply to threads? Hopefully it lets me post this


----------



## nanashi7

xAnnaVictoriax said:


> I'm getting the same thing..but it won't allow me to reply to threads? Hopefully it lets me post this


I don't know if this post will count in your quota; the threads you can respond to are located in the "Say Hello" forum. 

They had to unfortunately access this after (malignant) spam was being posted by bots very rapidly and in large quantities throughout the board.


----------



## xAnnaVictoriax

nanashi7 said:


> I don't know if this post will count in your quota; the threads you can respond to are located in the "Say Hello" forum.
> 
> They had to unfortunately access this after (malignant) spam was being posted by bots very rapidly and in large quantities throughout the board.


Oh, ok. That makes sense. Thanks for the info  I was trying to respond to other threads and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## abratforarat

How do 
you get to the vBulletin?


----------



## HorizontalChocolate

This seems to be the only post I can reply to. Apparently i don't have 'permission' .


----------



## HorizontalChocolate

I can't do anything. no access to settings, no ability to post or reply to anything other than this thread. nothing.


----------



## Jaguar

HorizontalChocolate said:


> I can't do anything. no access to settings, no ability to post or reply to anything other than this thread. nothing.


Check your inbox; you should have gotten a PM explaining how to get full permissions. Regardless, you have them now


----------

